
Is Elon Wrong About Lidar? - ryzvonusef
https://scale.com/blog/is-elon-wrong-about-lidar
======
ryzvonusef
> Since Scale has a suite of data labeling products built for AV developers,
> we wanted to use our own tools to put the two self-driving philosophies to
> the test.

